# WM resort maps that show unit locations? Seaside, OR



## philemer (Jul 7, 2007)

Looking for a map that shows unit locations at WM Seaside, OR. Do these exist? I have an exchange there next week & have looked at the WM website that shows the resort but did not see a layout map. Yup, I'll call the resort & see it they have one if I don't get any positive answers here. 

Phil


----------



## RichM (Jul 7, 2007)

There are collections people have made by scanning in the diagram they give you when you check in, but I can't find one for Seaside right now.

Jim Pappas knows the layout of that resort, down to individual unit numbers, off the top of his head - His username is JimP on wmowners.com - not sure what it is over here.

As far as trying to request a room, WorldMark resort units are assigned based on reservation date and availability.  The earlier the reservation is made, the better the available room you are assigned.  

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## philemer (Jul 8, 2007)

RichM said:


> As far as trying to request a room, WorldMark resort units are assigned based on reservation date and availability.  The earlier the reservation is made, the better the available room you are assigned.




Rich,
Is this true for owners & exchangers? They just use the rez. date? I made my exchange over a year ago but I'm not sure when RCI notifies WM Seaside.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## luv_maui (Jul 8, 2007)

*Worldmark Seaside Unit locations*

The larger the unit, the closer your view of the ocean (if any).  The largest units are 3 bedroom all the way to studio units.  So, 3 bedrooms are closest to the beach/ocean.  Residence Club units are located on the 5th thru 8th floors and Worldmark units are predominantly on the 1st thru 4th floors.  Worldmark deluxe units are scattered and above the 4th floor.  Deluxe units essentially have TV's in all bedrooms, 5th thru 8th floor and 4 slice toaster.  If you have any specific questions feel free to ask and/or PM me.  We usually go several times a year since we live only about 90 minutes away.  There are very few oceanfront units since the resort is laid out in a "U" shape with the ends of the "U" being oceanfront units.

P.S.  Residence Club units are 4 week fractional ownerships that have slightly nicer interiors and TV's in every bedroom.


----------



## RichM (Jul 8, 2007)

philemer said:


> Rich,
> Is this true for owners & exchangers? They just use the rez. date? I made my exchange over a year ago but I'm not sure when RCI notifies WM Seaside.
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil



I don't know the official answer to that but I would imagine it would be the same, regardless, since they would have already assigned all the rooms to owners who have reservations so exchangers would probably be part of the same computer process.

Here's the WM Guideline:



> 6. Unit Assignment. Units are assigned based on the time of reservation, not on the time of check-in. Assignments are determined by the
> computer system so that stay opportunities for all Owners are maximized. At some Resorts, Units with special features, such as views, may be
> ranked in the computer so that earlier reservations have priority of assignment. Any priority of assignment that might be given for special
> features is based on the time of the reservation, not on the time of check-in. Special requests can be accepted with medical documentation.




___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## philemer (Jul 9, 2007)

Rich,
I guess everything depends on when RCI sends a copy of my rez. to the resort. It probably goes to WM's main office and then filters down to the resort. I'll be happy with any 2BR. And a gas BBQ on each balconey! Ya baby!

Phil


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Phil,

If you find yourself looking for a good bagel or sandwich while in Seaside, try Bagels by The Sea, just down from Worldmark Seaside at 210 S. Holladay.  It's owned by a friend of mine, they make their own bagels in Seaside and they are very good!

Gayle


----------

